# Salvage Compressors



## raybnz (Sep 10, 2005)

On the British Osprey we had a compressor situated under the foscle which from memory was to be used in a emergency. It was driven by a Gardiner Diesel which in turn was hydraulic started.(33 strokes on the semi rotary pump).

On afternoon at the end of the 12 - 4 watch the chief rang down and told me to run it. We had been thru quite a storm in the Arabian Sea and a lot hand rails and vents had been damaged. We discussed I should bar it over before starting it in case water had entered the exhaust.

Before leaving the Engine Room I rang the bridge to advise my intentions. As per instruction I bared the diesel over making sure it was free then pumped up the hydraulic starting system.

First try it failed to start then on the second attempt it fired up. There was white smoke pouring from the exhaust. Quite spectacular to say the least.

It was then I heard the fire alarm ringing and people appearing on the bridge looking down at me..

Apparently the cadet I had spoken had forgotten to pass the message on.


----------



## gordy (Apr 18, 2008)

Cadets, dontcha just love them.

We had a similar unit on a tanker I was on. It could be used to power an air driven emergency fire pump, also in the f'csle. When showing us round the 2/e went through the starting drill but said he didn't want to go for a start as the sparks from the exhaust might start a fire!(Jester)


----------



## G0SLP (Sep 4, 2007)

Not just cadets who fail to pass on messages, particularly with our new breeds of highly qualified officers...(Cloud) 

I too have been on ships where one has to isolate fire alarms before running emergency machinery - damp in exhaust lagging is always a favourite for setting off the alarms...


----------



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

amazing bits of Kit and the bane of an engineers life. The forecastle compressor would run two portable salvage pumps for fire drill, and on some tankers the emergency fire pump was in the forward pump room, and all though this was a steam duplex pump: During fire drills or on 'Occassions' this little beast was fed down the steam lines from the ford compresor and powered on air- Ah Bisto and other memories.


----------

